# inheritance Alicante



## gazboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Could any one tell me the allowances in Alicante area for a resident?
Also is there a legal way around this tax??

My partner and I are thinking of becoming resident but are not keen on
the Spanish knowing our monetary affairs in England, do we have to a fiscal
agreement with Spain??

Also bit worried about the new proposed rental laws that look like coming in next spring!!!

Thank you for your replies.

Gazboy:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gazboy said:


> Could any one tell me the allowances in Alicante area for a resident?
> Also is there a legal way around this tax??
> 
> My partner and I are thinking of becoming resident but are not keen on
> ...


if you're tax resident you have to declare worldwide income & assets - there's no way around that

what proposed rental law?


----------



## gazboy (Feb 23, 2014)

British holiday home owners may face ban on renting their villas

BRITONS with holiday homes in France and Spain could face a ban on renting their villas.



Published: Sat, December 14, 2013 









20Comments 




SPAIN Holidaymakers will not have access to such cheap accommodation SPAIN: Holidaymakers will not have access to such cheap accommodation [ALAMY] 


Hundreds of thousands will be affected by controversial new laws that are set to be passed.

Holidaymakers could also be affected as they are forces to stay in expensive hotels and resorts.

The changes in law will make it more complicated to rent out a villa, with owners expected pay increasing costs.

Ryan Levitt, of holiday rental website housetrip.com, told the Daily Mail: "This law is closing the door to working and middle-class families who want to book a break to Spain at an affordable price.

"Instead of being able to share a whole house with friends, you face being stuck with your kids in a cramped hotel room."

The Spanish government is expected to ban unlicensed letting next Spring and France will clampdown on private rentals in the country’s three largest cities.

In Spain to legally let a holiday home, the owner will have to apply for a license from the local council.

This process is expected to come at some cost and with strict conditions.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Dispelling the myths about holiday rental licences in Spain


----------



## gazboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you pazcat
I really hope this is the case ??

Do know know anything about the inheritance tax and possible ways to ease
the burden?? We are in the Alicante area.

Thanka again for your help.

Gazboy


----------



## gazboy (Feb 23, 2014)

I am out for a couple of hours so will not be able to reply to any body soon.

Gazboy


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm sure somebody will come along in the meantime and fill you in.

Unfortunately I know nothing of the inheritance laws so can't help you there. 
Sorry.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> I'm sure somebody will come along in the meantime and fill you in.
> 
> Unfortunately I know nothing of the inheritance laws so can't help you there.
> Sorry.


That could be very unfortunate-anyone living in Spain whether a resident or not, needs to know about the implications of IHT.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gazboy said:


> British holiday home owners may face ban on renting their villas
> 
> BRITONS with holiday homes in France and Spain could face a ban on renting their villas.
> 
> ...


The problem is the bit in red. The daily wail is as unreliable as any of the other yellow press rags. What the licensing is about is making sure that basic standards are adhered to. too many holiday makers have arrived at their holiday rental to find that the place is substandard as far as health and safety matters are concerned, with, in some cases, mildewed beds, unsafe electrical installations, gas boilers in unventilated areas, etc.


----------



## gazboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Agree with that Baldilocks.
Gazboy


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

extranjero said:


> That could be very unfortunate-anyone living in Spain whether a resident or not, needs to know about the implications of IHT.


I'm sure that's likely good advice, yet I'm not bothered by it at the moment.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Hubby has booked a ticket to see his Mum in the UK and is coinciding the trip so he can attend 'A place in the Sun' live at Olympia.. He is hoping that he can pose a couple of questions to their panel of experts, one of our concerns is on IHT ~ The implications of being a tax resident in Spain and any future inheritance from parents.
Busy weekend, flights are booked.. Hotel in London booked ..  

If you file the correct paperwork and have wills registered I don't see that spousal/partner IHT is too much of a concern..


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Goldeneye said:


> Hubby has booked a ticket to see his Mum in the UK and is coinciding the trip so he can attend 'A place in the Sun' live at Olympia.. He is hoping that he can pose a couple of questions to their panel of experts, one of our concerns is on IHT ~ The implications of being a tax resident in Spain and any future inheritance from parents.
> Busy weekend, flights are booked.. Hotel in London booked ..
> 
> If you file the correct paperwork and have wills registered I don't see that spousal/partner IHT is too much of a concern..


IHT IS a big concern.obviously everyone should have a will, but That only clarifies who you want to leave the assets to.the tax still has to be paid. All the known ways of avoiding it have drawbacks. Where you live is of great importance, as each region has its own IHT allowance, which is great in Andalucia where it's generous, and terrible in Murcia, where the allowances have been abolished, leaving only the tiny state allowance.
Information at A place in the sun will probably not dwell on problems with IHT, probably better to get Independant advice from a financial advisor.


----------



## gazboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Tank you for that, we are seeing our solicitor next week and will ask around but every body
has conflicting information!!!

Gazboy


----------

